# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Drone Photography

## R93

Thought I would start a thread for some drone footage and pics.
I bought a drone because I thought it would come in handy for numerous things and not just be a big boy toy.
I wasn't wrong. I love having one.

Got a wee mavic pro that is very portable. I recently carried it on a Thar hunt and didn't even notice the weight of it.
Have a few pics of deer, Thar and chamois but won't post them as I am sure the GPS is embedded in them

Anyway just some random pics I have used it for and like. Scenery around home. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Bloody nice back yard  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Bloody nice back yard


It's why I love living here. If ya can put up with the weather and sandflys it is well worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Where's the shots of that nudist beach :Thumbsup:

----------


## gundoc

> Where's the shots of that nudist beach


Nudist beach with sandflies??  That doesn't bear thinking about!

----------


## chainsaw

excellent - whats the price tag on the mavic pro?

----------


## Moutere

Take a screen shot of your animal photos and post those instead, then there'll be no risk of sharing GPS data.

----------


## Sarvo

Cheaper running cost to a 500E/D/C

----------


## R93

> Take a screen shot of your animal photos and post those instead, then there'll be no risk of sharing GPS data.


Good idea, cheers

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Where's the shots of that nudist beach


I don't think you would want those pics.
Burnt toast wasn't that flash when she was young

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Using drone to check LR targets and a duck camp on the riverbed.

Obviously fly up to the target to see fall of shot. Would work out to 3+km so pretty handy. If I have a good spot I leave the drone close to the target turned on and just check the screen after each shot. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Using drone to check LR targets and a duck camp on the riverbed.
> 
> Obviously fly up to the target to see fall of shot. Would work out to 3+km so pretty handy. If I have a good spot I leave the drone close to the target turned on and just check the screen after each shot. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Carried a drone all day and never used it, but didnt have a headlight for walking out....

----------


## R93

> Carried a drone all day and never used it, but didnt have a headlight for walking out....


If we used the drone you likely wouldn't have shot your Bull. 

I didn't need a headlight as we had yours and a full moon. Mine was just down the creek in the truck if I needed it anyway. 

I even packed half your meat out ya miserable bum

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> excellent - whats the price tag on the mavic pro?


Haven't looked for a while but I would wait for the pro 2
It is supposed to be a lot better but that's just the rumour.

Mine with all the gizmos and spare battery was around $1350
Wasnt brand new tho. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

Ha! A drone huh? No surprise really.... reminds me of those words our ol' mate Leonardo once said:

"For once you have tasted flight you will walk the earth with your eyes turned skywards, for there you have been and there you will long to return."

----------


## Pauli

> Bloody nice back yard


+1

----------


## Rushy

R93 I am of Ngai Tahu descent so I am just checking that you have permission to fly over my family land.  If you don't and you get challenged, then tell them Rushy said you could.

----------


## R93

> R93 I am of Ngai Tahu descent so I am just checking that you have permission to fly over my family land.  If you don't and you get challenged, then tell them Rushy said you could.


They don't own any land near me apart from part of our range so I think I am good. I will keep it in mind tho. 

The local iwi here are pretty cool and laid back anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## matzka07

You have a nice back yard my friend

This is the crap i have to look at, they have just bowled the pines

Taken with my little dji spark

----------


## R93

Some more pics from the other night before geese arrived. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Mate!  Paradise!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> You have a nice back yard my friend
> 
> This is the crap i have to look at, they have just bowled the pines
> 
> Taken with my little dji spark
> 
> 
> Attachment 89675


Better than looking into your neighbours window

----------


## MSL

> Better than looking into your neighbours window


Depends on the neighbours

----------


## The Claw

bit of video footage ... hopefully the link works?

https://youtu.be/6BCAH7gOTA8

----------


## The Claw

And there's a few more drone video's on my Youtube channel if you want to watch... All agri based stuff that I put together to show at work

----------


## Sarvo

> And there's a few more drone video's on my Youtube channel if you want to watch... All agri based stuff that I put together to show at work


How do you upload to UTube to then relay back onto here ??

----------


## The Claw

When you are in the video playback screen there is a share button below the video, click on it and one of the options is to copy the link. Then paste that. Hopefully that makes sense?

----------


## Gibo

> bit of video footage ... hopefully the link works?
> 
> https://youtu.be/6BCAH7gOTA8


Hazing with a drone  :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

Sorry, I've reread your question @Sarvo. To upload to YouTube you need to create an account (if you have a Google account then you just use the same sign in) and then select the video file that you want to upload

----------


## Sarvo

> When you are in the video playback screen there is a share button below the video, click on it and one of the options is to copy the link. Then paste that. Hopefully that makes sense?


But you 1st have to turn the clip from your device into or onto a UTube - yes ??
I thought you might need to open a UTube account ??

Cheers
So no need to change format for UTube ??

----------


## The Claw

> Hazing with a drone


Was amazing how long it sat there before it finally got sick of the drone... Was around 900m across the valley from us. Brother could see the drone and chamois in the spotting scope but it took quite a while to find the chamois with the drone...

----------


## Gibo

> But you 1st have to turn the clip from your device into or onto a UTube - yes ??
> I thought you might need to open a UTube account ??


Yes you will need an account, and its a slow process to upload  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Claw

I have edited the footage and saved/compressed for YouTube using iMovie (on Apple). Not sure on what file types are accepted though sorry

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> But you 1st have to turn the clip from your device into or onto a UTube - yes ??
> I thought you might need to open a UTube account ??
> 
> Cheers
> So no need to change format for UTube ??


If you're not sure which format to save your video as or are getting an "invalid file format" error message when you're uploading, make sure that youre using one of the following formats:

.MOV
.MPEG4
.MP4
.AVI
.WMV
.MPEGPS
.FLV
3GPP
WebM
DNxHR
ProRes
CineForm
HEVC (h265)

----------


## Moa Hunter

With all these great photos posted it appears you are considering/practicing for a career as a real estate agent ??

----------


## 308

Fly one of those fuckers over my land and it'll get shot down

----------


## 300CALMAN

> And there's a few more drone video's on my Youtube channel if you want to watch... All agri based stuff that I put together to show at work


Bloody nice videos mate keep them coming.

----------


## The Claw

> Bloody nice videos mate keep them coming.


Cheers, it's gathering dust at the moment... Must get ot out again! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## clem82

Nice pics!

----------


## Orchunter

It's amazing how quickly drones have come along and advanced etc

----------

